# Stargate: SG-1 Greatest Episodes Weekend On Sky One



## devers (Mar 15, 2007)

In honour of the last ever series of Stargate: SG-1 Sky One in the UK are running a viewer vote competition.

Sky One have carefully chosen 10 of the ‘greatest episodes’ from the entire Stargate: SG-1 back catalogue and from these 10, viewers will be able to vote for their favourite. All viewers taking part in the vote will also be automatically entered into a competition. The winner’s prize consists of a Stargate: SG-1 script signed by the current cast of the show plus a complete set of series 1-9 boxsets of Stargate: SG-1. There will also be two runner up prizes each consisting of a complete set of series 1-9 boxsets.

Voting and entry to the competition will be available via the website Sky One. The ten episodes will then be scheduled in order of preference as voted for by the viewers on Saturday 31st March 10am until 6pm and Sunday 1st April midday until 4pm.


----------

